# Ameristep Hay-House Blind



## Dave Combs (Feb 28, 2003)

Picked up the Ameristep Hay-House Blind tonight at the new Gander Mountain in town. Looks to be pretty sweet - 5x5x5, cat tangle camo, fits into an included backpack, weighs 12lbs, and takes about 5 minutes to set up once you know where everything goes. Will comfortably fit 2 hunters and a dog, bottom is plastic "tarp" material. Seems pretty sturdy, needs to staked down with included stakes b/c wind would have it in a heartbeat - especially on a NY 2nd season winter day. Obviously haven't hunted out of it yet, but it looks like it will do the job just fine. Cost was $160 - which was half the price of the others they had, which doubled as a sled when broken down. So far I would reccomend to hunters that have to use public use grounds, or have to walk a distance to the honey hole. I figure it will be perect for trying new spots and having to worry about finding cover.


----------

